# Crotalus



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

With the popularity of the European shows and the newer species available, the likeness for Crotalus species seems to have declined over the past few years. Whether this will change with the new import regulations only time will tell.
Anyhow, my fondness for them has never decreased, here's a few of my buzztails:

Crotalus scutulatus (Mojave rattlesnake)









Crotalus atrox (Western diamondback)









Crotalus adamanteus (Eastern diamondback)









Crotalus stephensi (Panamint rattlesnake)









Crotalus durissus durissus (Guyana Neotropical rattlesnake)









Crotalus durissus unicolor (Aruba Island rattlesnake)


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

nice snakes, the aruba looks a pretty boy


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Stunning, but scary!


----------

